

Functional programming and memory management - aug-riedinger
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/29496183/functionnal-programming-and-memory-management

======
daniel_sellers
Answered on S.O. [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/29496183/functional-
progr...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/29496183/functional-programming-
and-memory-management)

